# weird foods that work



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey fellas,

Hope all is well in your home and with your family.

The wife and I were talking last night about foods that we grew up on. She is from the Kentucky area and I am from Texas. She grew up on chili sweetened with cinnamon?!?!?! And I grew up on sawmill gravy over biscuits. 

Now these are just examples of course, but the longer we talked the more we realized we both grew up on some very strange food combos. 

So with that said, I am curious what yall have grown up on that might be outta the norm for the rest of us. Day in and day out, we eat the same old thing and we would LOVE to try something that maybe we would never think of ; or because of the region we live in, would never know about. 


To start it off, here is one that Carolyn said she had never heard of, but tried last night and found she now adores it. 

When I was a kid we had a place here in town that did nothing but pickles... and for about a half a pocket of change, you could grab all the dill goodness you could carry! After we filled our pockets with pickles, we would head next door to the candy shop and purchase some peppermint sticks and then insert them into the center of the pickles. Best stuff on earth! and I still love it to this day.


So, whats yours? 

B. Rasor


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

There's nothing like corn on the cob rolled in mayo and sprinkled with parm. cheese .


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I am from Boston. 

I grew up eating raw little necks and cherry stones (clams) with horseradish and lemon juice.

Occasionally my mother would buy baked beans at the bakery and serve them with canned Brown Bread with raisans (so we bought beans at the bakery and then ate bread out of a can).


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I go with corn on the cob with hot sauce and mayo.

Bacon & Cream cheese on a bagel.

My daughter and I eat peanut butter and cream cheese sandwiches.

Those pickles sound very odd BUT I willl certainly give them a try one day.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*~weird foods that work for me~*



Rasor said:


> And I grew up on sawmill gravy over biscuits.


We must be long lost brothers!!!! I grew up on that stuff too!!!

That and fried dill pickles.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Rasor said:


> When I was a kid we had a place here in town that did nothing but pickles... and for about a half a pocket of change, you could grab all the dill goodness you could carry! After we filled our pockets with pickles, we would head next door to the candy shop and purchase some peppermint sticks and then insert them into the center of the pickles. Best stuff on earth! and I still love it to this day.
> B. Rasor


Wow, did you just bring back some memories with the peppermint stick in a pickle! Me and my wife were just talking about that recently! I am in the military (and military brat to boot) but me and my wife grew up in Mississippi, and when we would tell different people who were not from the South about the peppermint in pickles, they would always give us "the look"! LOL. We also used the Pixie Sticks with pickles too! Here is another "Down South" memory I enjoyed: Pouring peanuts into a bottle of "real" Coca-Cola! I still do it from time to time but today's Coke just don't have that bite it used to.

I know a few more too!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: ~weird foods that work for me~*



thebayratt said:


> That and fried dill pickles.


I would have known you were from MS even if you didn't post it!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Scrapple is a popular breakfast meat here in the Philly area...fried crispy and served at any diner in a 100 mile radius. You don't want to know what's in it, but its delicious! (it's a pork product made from the "scraps")


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Always wanted to try scrapple, think I need to make it a point to ingest some before the year is over.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Bunker said:


> I am from Boston.
> 
> I grew up eating raw little necks and cherry stones (clams) with horseradish and lemon juice.
> 
> Occasionally my mother would buy baked beans at the bakery and serve them with canned Brown Bread with raisans (so we bought beans at the bakery and then ate bread out of a can).


Yes. Yes. And... yes.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I grew up in Nebraska and cinnamon in chili isn't weird. I still have a cinnamon roll with my chili and dip it in the chili. Good comfort food if you ask me. Another, which isn't actually food, is red beer. Just a cheap light beer (I prefer Miller light) and tomato juice. I've watched many sunsets while drinking red beers.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to try this chili with cinnamon thing, sounds incredible.

I'm a big fan of soft pretzels with maple syrup.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

cheese said:


> Another, which isn't actually food, is red beer. Just a cheap light beer (I prefer Miller light) and tomato juice. I've watched many sunsets while drinking red beers.


I go Bud and V8 juice !!!! YUMMY


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

milk and a splash of cream soda!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I like sugar on rice, or sugar on french toast, or a scrambled egg sandwich with grape jelly. My wife thinks all of those are odd.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, Lots of new stuff to try. Thanks fellas!

Mr. Rock, the chili can be found in most Krogers stores, just look for Gold Star(It comes in little packets ya just add meat and whatnot to). If ya cant find it, or don't have a Kroger by ya, maybe just check the net for recipes. If ya do decide to try it, have a backup plan Rofl! Oh and P.S. I do truly hope ya decide to try the pickle thing... and heck, if ya don't like it, you're only out about 14 cents hehe

Mr. Domino! ya know... I have gotten the wife to try a lot of things, but for some reason she still won't try peanuts and coke(we don't really like the new coke either, but Dr. Pepper or RC are both nice choices) . SO, if you and your Mrs. are ever up in the Dallas area, maybe we could all tag team and make her try it 

Ok looks like I need to go make a shoppin trip. Hope ya all have a great weekend!

B. Rasor


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Had Chocolate Cake and Grits for breakfast a couple of times when I was younger

Ritz crackers and Butter


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Another few that came to me while I was out and about.

Chicken Tenders or Fried Chicken with Honey.

Morning Power Juice that consisted of a glass with a third of Milk, a third of OJ and a third of Grape/Cranberry or recently Pomegranate Juice


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

For starters try some peanut butter (crunchy) on waffles for breakfast with maple syrup or vanilla ice cream for desert.

Now for an adventurer palate...Raw Lamb (rib works the best) thinly sliced and marinated in garlic, teriyaki and lemon juice for 48 hours, rolled up around a small piece of sweet gherkins and bermuda onion. Is out of this world.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> For starters try some peanut butter (crunchy) on waffles for breakfast with maple syrup or vanilla ice cream for desert.


:hungry: I'm gonna try that tonight:hungry:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> For starters try some peanut butter (crunchy) on waffles for breakfast with maple syrup or vanilla ice cream for desert.


I did that one minus the syrup or ice cream. As a kid I was crazy about peanut butter. The weirdest thing I ever did, which my parents will not ever let me forget, was put PB on a baked potato. It wasn't bad, although I was like 9 at the time so your mileage may vary.

The other odd combination I grew up with is actually the lack of an ingredient. Until I was like 12 years old I had never heard of putting a sauce or ketchup on meatloaf. I grew up with a meatloaf recipe that mixed beef and pork sausage meat, which was so juicy and delicious it didn't need any kind of sauce added to it. I still can't even contemplate any kind of sauce on meatloaf.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Since were talking peanut butter:

Nice burger with bacon and peanut butter is amazing. Don't look at it, just eat it. You will not be disappointed.


----------

